# Smithi or Annitha?



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Wondered what your opinions are on the ID of this spid? He is a mature male. He was bought as a smithi his knees are alot redder than my females but I've looked at pics on the net and can't tell the difference between the two species?

Anyway, what's your opinion? Not the best pic in the world.....


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd say at a guess its _B.smithi_, the main difference between _B.smithi_ and _B.annitha_ is on the carapace, both have the lighter patch towards the abdomen although _B.annitha_ also have two lighter patches coming in from the orcular tubercle on the carapace, as for the colour of the knees that would make one think maybe a hybrid of _B.smithi_ and _B.auratum_???

:hmm:


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Looks like smithi to me : victory:


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

He also has no hooks? But me thinks it's had a bad maturing molt!


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

mcluskyisms said:


> I'd say at a guess its _B.smithi_, the main difference between _B.smithi_ and _B.annitha_ is on the carapace, both have the lighter patch towards the abdomen although _B.annitha_ also have two lighter patches coming in from the orcular tubercle on the carapace, as for the colour of the knees that would make one think maybe a hybrid of _B.smithi_ and _B.auratum_???
> 
> :hmm:


 lol you may want to rethink how you are telling a B. annitha from a B. smithi.
B annitha or B smithi?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Very weird, TTBOMK all MM _Brachypelma_ have tibial hooks, although as you mentioned he may have a bad maturing moult, but usually the tarantula would die unless very lucky although that doesn't fully explain the "loss" of hooks???

Are you sure he's mature? Does he sperm web and have emboli???


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> lol you may want to rethink how you are telling a B. annitha from a B. smithi.
> B annitha or B smithi?


I've read that thread before, isn't that a one off???


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

isn't what a one off? that spider in the thread? maybe it is or isn't but the point is you can not tell the difference between annitha and smithi by the carapace colouration.
Having been lucky enough to have seen photos of specimens of smithi and annithi taken at the type localities I can see why this is true as the dark patch on the carapace varies greatly from speciemen to speciemen, so as an identification tool this is next to usless.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> *I'd say at a guess* its _B.smithi_, the main difference between _B.smithi_ and _B.annitha_ is on the carapace, both have the lighter patch towards the abdomen although _B.annitha_ also have two lighter patches coming in from the orcular tubercle on the carapace, as for the colour of the knees that would make one think maybe a hybrid of _B.smithi_ and _B.auratum_???
> 
> :hmm:





Baldpoodle said:


> isn't what a one off? that spider in the thread? maybe it is or isn't but the point is you can not tell the difference between annitha and smithi by the carapace colouration.
> Having been lucky enough to have seen photos of specimens of smithi and annithi taken at the type localities I can see why this is true as the dark patch on the carapace varies greatly from speciemen to speciemen, so as an identification tool this is next to usless.


Well the OP was asking what ways can you tell _B.smithi_ from _B.annitha_ apart, so I told him the way I do it, Im not saying its the law! Haha and it usually works for me


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

I did a thread a little while ago

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/571918-normal.html

I have also found the remains of a sperm web a couple of weeks back.

I have tried him with 2 of my females using the chopstick method quoted in the shultz guide, and both females have rejected him. Very aggressive and no "tapping" from either party. This made me think he could be a different sp.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

mcluskyisms said:


> Well the OP was asking what ways can you tell _B.smithi_ from _B.annitha_ apart, so I told him the way I do it, Im not saying its the law! Haha and it usually works for me


lol you are an idiot:lol2:. Its not the law because you can not tell them apart this way. You say it works for you but what you believe is one or the other based on the carapace colour, may infact not be what it you think it is, so what you have done is achieve nothing what so ever.:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Because you are an idiot and because I want a bit of a laugh, explain why the ones you can tell are B, smithi and B. annitha are not B. hamori?:lol2:

Have fun researching this. With luck you can and will come back and tell use the proper way to ID them as I for one would also like to know.


----------

